# PSI GSD Bite



## Mandalay

This probably does not belong here, but I did not know where else it could go....

What is the average psi of a GSD bite? If it is even measured like that. As I was playing tug with Mandi and her hyperstick and jolly ball the other day, I tried prying her mouth open and it was not easy to do. I certainly would not want to be on the receiving end of those jaws. This got be wondering how much pressure it actually was and what it would be comparable to.


----------



## katieliz

once i heard it could crack a cue ball. don't know the psi tho...


----------



## kelso

Here is a national geographic special on bite force in the pit, GSD, and rottweiler. I am sure there might be alot of variation in these measurements with different dogs ? Anyway, just something I saw a few months ago...

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/531069/bite_force_competition_pitbull_rottweiler_and_shepherd/

There used to be a clearer version of this episode on youtube but I could not find it

a discussion on PD on this vid, psi listed

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/121609.html


----------



## kelso

Here is another related video..with the wolf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwB2Lzkacps&feature=related


----------



## DFrost

From a police perspective, it really doesn't matter. Based on personal observation and experiences; GSD's, Mals etc, have enough pressure to tear flesh and break bones. The arguments revolving around which breed has more pressure or which type dog bites harder, while perhaps a bit interesting just aren't relative to police work. 

DFrost


----------



## aubie

Animal Planet just had a show featuring GSD, they said it was (second only to the Rott) at 230.

that's all I got.


----------



## lcht2

well i've heard a ton of different answers. the youtube video isnt really fair as the sleeve just shows the pressure that is being put on the sleeve, no PSI. and who's to say that the sleeve was reading proper measurements??

i have also heard that a GSD has half the PSI of a wolf and a wolf is estimated at 1700 PSI leaveing the GSD at 850 PSI. i have also heard that the GSD has 1500 PSI. there is really no good way to decide this as not one breed of dog bites with the same amount of power.


----------

